# 4 Bad injectors. All at once??



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

My beloved 2006 Duramax LLY diesel seems to all of a sudden have 4 bad injectors. I have it in the shop and and this is what they are telling me. Two on each side in the rear of the engine. 
One good thing about a Cutaway style van anyway. Easy access to them.
I am just under 130k miles.

I told them to pull them out and have them tested before they made any other decisions.
These injectors are close to $600 each new and about #350 manufactured. 
Shop says its an 11 hour job.
Ill bet going to be 3 grand when they get done.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

jrannis said:


> My beloved 2006 Duramax LLY diesel seems to all of a sudden have 4 bad injectors. I have it in the shop and and this is what they are telling me. Two on each side in the rear of the engine.
> One good thing about a Cutaway style van anyway. Easy access to them.
> I am just under 130k miles.
> 
> ...


Ouch !!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jrannis said:


> My beloved 2006 Duramax LLY diesel seems to all of a sudden have 4 bad injectors. I have it in the shop and and this is what they are telling me. Two on each side in the rear of the engine.
> One good thing about a Cutaway style van anyway. Easy access to them.
> I am just under 130k miles.
> 
> ...


Holy **** thats no good at all. At least its a business expense.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

so what boogered them up so suddenly Jrannis?

~CS~


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

You should run this in your diesel...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i should run that in my coffee......:jester:~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> My beloved 2006 Duramax LLY diesel seems to all of a sudden have 4 bad injectors. I have it in the shop and and this is what they are telling me. Two on each side in the rear of the engine.
> One good thing about a Cutaway style van anyway. Easy access to them.
> I am just under 130k miles.
> 
> ...


Man just another PITA,Those Injectors should be built to last much longer than that..


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Years ago (about 2002?) I worked a expansion at the Duramax plant in Moraine Ohio. It was neat to see the engine go from a ruff block and crank casting to running engine in the test cell.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> so what boogered them up so suddenly Jrannis?
> 
> ~CS~


Thats the big mystery for me. It ran like a champ the day before. 
The only thing I did different that day was change a fuse for the cigarette lighter. That PIA fuse block is about 18" under the hood behind the washer fluid bottle. I thought maybe I rattled something loose. I dont Know.
I also regularly use Diesel Kleen 







and put some that morning.
It ran a good 30 miles until I had a problem.

Its just funny that I lost only the four rear injectors.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You need a fuel additive on diesels manufactured prior to the 2007 ULSD changeover, the new EPA fuel is garbage. You can use diesel 911, lucas or even tranny fluid for lubrication.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Thats the big mystery for me. It ran like a champ the day before.
> The only thing I did different that day was change a fuse for the cigarette lighter. That PIA fuse block is about 18" under the hood behind the washer fluid bottle. I thought maybe I rattled something loose. I dont Know.
> I also regularly use Diesel Kleen
> 
> ...


That stuff is worse than nothing at all! this is what I use http://opti-lube.com/


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

administr8tor said:


> That stuff is worse than nothing at all! this is what I use http://opti-lube.com/


Thanks,
I will get an order in.
I dont understand what the application of the pump is that they supply.
Looks like I would need more than a squirt for a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Thanks,
> I will get an order in.
> I dont understand what the application of the pump is that they supply.
> Looks like I would need more than a squirt for a 30 gallon tank.


The pump goes on the larger container to fill the smaller containers, so you don't have to carry big one with you.

You will really notice a difference, it worked wonders with my isuzu npr:thumbup:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

The stanadyne that tool posted works the best IMO Lucas is good stuff as well they are the only 2 that we add to our fuels


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

socalelect said:


> The stanadyne that tool posted works the best IMO Lucas is good stuff as well they are the only 2 that we add to our fuels


Independent testing says otherwise, stanadyne is#8 http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=177728


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

administr8tor said:


> Independent testing says otherwise, stanadyne is#8 http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=177728


I browsed thru that article and it seems they are also basing their research on price as well , I don't really care about the cost I care about what works


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

socalelect said:


> I browsed thru that article and it seems they are also basing their research on price as well , I don't really care about the cost I care about what works


You should read it, the price is only there to show price, not as a ranking 


Optilube is #1:thumbsup:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

administr8tor said:


> You should read it, the price is only there to show price, not as a ranking
> 
> Optilube is #1:thumbsup:


Well whatever they think , I know what we have found that works for us


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

If you had injector troubles with that truck it would manifest itself as a very loud knocking sound, a dead miss, and white/grey smoke. When those injectors fail, they fail all the way, there is no such thing as a "marginally bad" Dmax injector. Some smoke is normal, especially after extended idle...

Also, the injectors on this vehicle maybe covered under the 200,000 mi injector warranty from GM. 

From the internet...not sure if it exactly applies here..

"Diesel Page reported cracked fuel injector bodies and ball seat erosion led to the illumination of the Service Engine Soon light. Hard starting, high fuel return rates and fuel dilution in the crankcase were other problems. GM heavy duty pick-up truck owners reported failures on the forums of Diesel Power Magazine from 2006 to 2009. Diesel Page also reported that GM identified the problem early and worked with Bosch (the fuel injector manufacturer) to correct it in 2007.

Read more: Problems With Duramax | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5985935_problems-duramax.html#ixzz2IdgxZg3M"


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Usually they replace all the injectors. If 4 are bad the rest will follow.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

backstay said:


> Usually they replace all the injectors. If 4 are bad the rest will follow.


Yeah, if 4 are bad.. replace them all while its open. its not worth paying the tear down and all that a few months / year from now.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

LJSMITH1 said:


> If you had injector troubles with that truck it would manifest itself as a very loud knocking sound, a dead miss, and white/grey smoke. When those injectors fail, they fail all the way, there is no such thing as a "marginally bad" Dmax injector. Some smoke is normal, especially after extended idle...
> 
> Also, the injectors on this vehicle maybe covered under the 200,000 mi injector warranty from GM.
> 
> ...


I missed out on the 200,000. It was for the previous model. Im not sure if I have the 2006 1/2 or not. I do believe they are Bosch OEM parts.
The 4 that failed are the easiest to get at. The others will either need to pull the engine or cut some sheet metal out of the way


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I missed out on the 200,000. It was for the previous model. Im not sure if I have the 2006 1/2 or not. I do believe they are Bosch OEM parts.
> The 4 that failed are the easiest to get at. The others will either need to pull the engine or cut some sheet metal out of the way


 That sucks!


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I missed out on the 200,000. It was for the previous model. Im not sure if I have the 2006 1/2 or not. I do believe they are Bosch OEM parts.
> The 4 that failed are the easiest to get at. The others will either need to pull the engine or cut some sheet metal out of the way


 
Bummer...

I only hope they can prove all 4 injectors are actually bad (you should make them prove it). A lot of these 'stealerships' have mechanics who are either too lazy to properly troubleshoot, or they just do R&R work and hope they hit it right.

The odds that 4 fail at the same time is pretty high, not to mention unusual. You might want to call BOSCH and see if you can get anyone to help. I am sure GM will be a big help...

Also, if you have to replace, consider remanufactured injectors. http://www.alligatorperformance.com/part_finder_models.php?mID=11&cID=1123


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Some of the newer injectors are a pain to troubleshoot , it used to be all in the spray pattern now its mostly electronic , they will throw a code for the faulty injector when it sees a bad reference voltage or a short to ground , I haven't done much with the duramax but I know on the DT series international if you have the factory software you can turn the injectors on and off for the contribution test and there is several other test that can be done I've had a lot of issues with the oil attacking the wire harness under the rocker (valve) cover , its only a 5 volt ref hell if you splice the wire sometimes that's enough to make the ecu go ape****


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

LJSMITH1 said:


> Bummer...
> 
> I only hope they can prove all 4 injectors are actually bad (you should make them prove it). A lot of these 'stealerships' have mechanics who are either too lazy to properly troubleshoot, or they just do R&R work and hope they hit it right.
> 
> ...


I recently had a van in the shop for some problems we were having......Oh, it's the injectors. Well, you still have a problem, it's the fuel pump. Well, there still seems to be an issue, is the fuel pump.........they replaced them all. Nothing worked. I talked with a friend and he told me to take it to a transmission shop. Got a new transmission and the problem was solved. Went back to the mechanic and got a full refund! Was not expecting that, even tough it was what I deserved. The van has over 300k miles and still going strong! Now I'm just looking for a new mechanic!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Man just another PITA,Those Injectors should be built to last much longer than that..



I bought two Ford's in 2006 and the injectors failed at around 30K miles on BOTH of them. They "did me a favor" and took care of one but won't touch the other. Also, at the same time, the $800 fuel pump failed on one.

Until I can come up with $2K, I have to let it warm up for 10 minutes before I can drive it.

Ford? Never ever again.


----------



## adamv7010 (Mar 21, 2011)

LJSMITH1 said:


> If you had injector troubles with that truck it would manifest itself as a very loud knocking sound, a dead miss, and white/grey smoke. When those injectors fail, they fail all the way, there is no such thing as a "marginally bad" Dmax injector. Some smoke is normal, especially after extended idle...
> 
> Also, the injectors on this vehicle maybe covered under the 200,000 mi injector warranty from GM.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the 5 yr 200k extension on injectors was for the lb7 which ceased production in 04.5


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Try these....
http://www.peakdieselperformance.com/catalog/item/5968226/5803430.htm.

I put them in my 05 Duramax 2500 HD and they made a nice difference. Truck works awesome....lots of torque...better mileage when I stay off the noise button.:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Switched said:


> I recently had a van in the shop for some problems we were having......Oh, it's the injectors. Well, you still have a problem, it's the fuel pump. Well, there still seems to be an issue, is the fuel pump.........they replaced them all. Nothing worked. I talked with a friend and he told me to take it to a transmission shop. Got a new transmission and the problem was solved. Went back to the mechanic and got a full refund! Was not expecting that, even tough it was what I deserved. The van has over 300k miles and still going strong! Now I'm just looking for a new mechanic!


Interesting read. 
First they wanted to R&R them with OEM parts. Bosch for sure. They wanted $4200 for the job and claimed 11 hours.
I told them to pull out the suspect injectors and have them sent out to a place I know to have them tested.
They sent them out on Monday. Still no word.
Total time down. 7 days.

BTW,
I did just have the tranny fluid changed by one of those quicky oil change places.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

A while ago I sent my company truck into the dealership for a single bad injector.

They ended up snapping it off and having to pull the head. They wanted 3500k.

It took 5 weeks and me raising hell but they fixed it for 500. 

Of course when I picked up the truck it had been broken into, rear doors both destroyed and a bunch of copper gone.


----------



## adamv7010 (Mar 21, 2011)

BBQ said:


> A while ago I sent my company truck into the dealership for a single bad injector.
> 
> They ended up snapping it off and having to pull the head. They wanted 3500k.
> 
> ...


Sucks about your stuff getting gone. But their "no liability liability" exempts them from having to make it right. 

Thats like us getting a decal made that says 'not responsible for fire,injury or fatality due to faulty wiring' Lol


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I bought two Ford's in 2006 and the injectors failed at around 30K miles on BOTH of them. They "did me a favor" and took care of one but won't touch the other. Also, at the same time, the $800 fuel pump failed on one.
> 
> Until I can come up with $2K, I have to let it warm up for 10 minutes before I can drive it.
> 
> Ford? Never ever again.


6 liter? If so try some RevX in the oil to take care of the stiction which causes them to run like **** until warmed up.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

BBQ said:


> A while ago I sent my company truck into the dealership for a single bad injector.
> 
> They ended up snapping it off and having to pull the head. They wanted 3500k.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm sure after that you thanked them and said have a nice day.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting thing happened.
The IRS wants to to know why my vehicle expenses were so high in 2013.
Shouldn't be a problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Ford? Never ever again.


Ford

Fix
Or
Replace
Daily


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Interesting thing happened.
> The IRS wants to to know why my vehicle expenses were so high in 2013.
> Shouldn't be a problem. :thumbsup:


 Abolish the IRS.....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

black dog said:


> abolish the irs.....


ignorant revenuers suck


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

BBQ said:


> A while ago I sent my company truck into the dealership for a single bad injector.
> 
> They ended up snapping it off and having to pull the head. They wanted 3500k.
> 
> ...


I had my service truck dropped off to get the AC checked while I went on vacation a couple weeks ago. The invoice was $2209!!!

The invoice stated the AC was 2oz low on refrigerant, but that only cost $168 to charge it! The rest was because they replaced all the steering components in the front end, tie rod ends, pitman arm, you name it plus an alignment. 

I'm glad I don't pay for the maintenance on these trucks...yikes!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jrannis said:


> My beloved 2006 Duramax LLY diesel seems to all of a sudden have 4 bad injectors. I have it in the shop and and this is what they are telling me. Two on each side in the rear of the engine.
> One good thing about a Cutaway style van anyway. Easy access to them.
> I am just under 130k miles.
> 
> ...


First off I would not believe them. Secondly, you can get a full set of eight from Bosch for under $2500.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> First off I would not believe them. Secondly, you can get a full set of eight from Bosch for under $2500.


I know but, I have to respect their business the way I expect my customers to know that the $79 loadcenter they see at HD isn't going to be $79 when I handle it.
In retrospect, if I knew my truck was going to be in the shop for a week, I would at least had the choice of either pulling them myself or taking a vacation.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I know but, I have to respect their business the way I expect my customers to know that the $79 loadcenter they see at HD isn't going to be $79 when I handle it.
> In retrospect, if I knew my truck was going to be in the shop for a week, I would at least had the choice of either pulling them myself or taking a vacation.


I understand, but even that price I gave you was high. Re-manufactured price for eight is only $1500.00. If you trust your mechanic, then I am with you anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I need new injectors on my 7.3 . Im fixin to do it myself.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I need new injectors on my 7.3 . Im fixin to do it myself.


How do you know that you even need them?All injectors just don't go bad at the same time. In a 7.3 the FICM converts 12 volts to 115volts. In conjunction with the Powertrain control module the pulse width of the injector opening is achieved. I wouldn't just "cart b lance" change them out.


----------

